# NVIDIA's 180 driver speeds up GTX 260+ to make it FASTER than 4870



## shadow2get (Nov 19, 2008)

> *The upcoming *180 driver release from Nvidia allows the Geforce GTX 260 with 216 Shaders to overake the Radeon HD 4870 in top titles like Call of Duty 5, Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Left for Dead and Dead Space. Nvidia's new driver is set to launch this week and it will also bring some more functionality.
> 
> The first benchmarks will be revealed today, while the driver will hit the market shortly after. This is Nvidia's three month plus effort to fight against the sucessfull Radeon HD 4870 from AMD  and with a new driver things will start to look good for Nvidia.
> 
> This driver will be the right time for Nvidia to relaunch the Geforce GTX 260 with 216 Shaders and try to fight AMD for the performance crown. We should have a few numbers for you shortly, so stay tuned.


Source


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 19, 2008)

increments for 9series users?


----------



## hellgate (Nov 19, 2008)

now common ATi we need new drivers to put the 4870 on top again.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, comeon ATI, get working with your drivers, especially the fglrx branch.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

I always knew geforce was gonna strike back. Gefore Rulez


----------



## shadow2get (Nov 21, 2008)

*GTX 260+ with new driver leaves 4870 beaten and scarred.*

BAD NEWS for all ATI 4870 users who were boasting of the performance wrt GTX 260 / GTX 260+.

Check this UPDATE :
*GTX 260+ with new driver leaves 4870 *beaten and scarred.



> *Review Part 1: We played some hot games*
> *Nvidia's GT200* series has had quite a rough ride since its introduction several months ago. First of all, it failed to hold its ground against ATI's RV770-based products. The GTX 260 with 192 shaders was slower than an HD4870, while the GTX 280 couldn't match the performance of ATI's dual-GPU HD 4870 X2. Apart from less than stellar performance, there was the question of the rather high price. Just weeks after launch Nvidia dropped prices significantly, but a bitter taste still remained, especially if you were one of the early adopters.
> 
> In the meantime, some things have changed for the better. An improved version of the GTX260 was introduced, featuring 216 cores instead of 192 on the original design, and more importantly GT200 prices have dropped significantly and ATI's price/performance lead has been compromised. The latest good news for Nvidia comes in the form of a driver, the 180.47, and this is what we'll be playing around with today.
> ...


More Benchies HERE


----------



## x3060 (Nov 21, 2008)

driver upgrades , well even ati can do that i guess.....


----------



## shadow2get (Nov 21, 2008)

Another UPDATE :

For ATI 4870 users: 
ATI to respond with a performance driver                                    



> *
> *www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/atin.jpg
> 
> It’s not over, yet* *
> ...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 21, 2008)

will this benifit the guys with cards lower down in the order ...like the 9600 or 9300(onboard) series.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

zomigawd!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2008)

I just hope the core doesnt blow up, with the manufacturers juicing the cards to max.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 21, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Another UPDATE :
> 
> For ATI 4870 users:
> ATI to respond with a performance driver


 
now thats more like it.otherwise i was seriously thinking of selling off my 4870 and gtting a GTX260+ with my i7 rig.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

^^lol u make some quick shifts.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 21, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Another UPDATE :
> 
> For ATI 4870 users:
> ATI to respond with a performance driver



Source... ?


----------



## shadow2get (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops, forgot to add the link. Here is the source: *ATI to respond with a performance driver*

More updates on the ATI Drivers:
*ATI's new driver comes on December 10th *


> *www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/ati8.jpg
> 
> *ATI HD 4870 comeback?*
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait till dec 10 

```
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10575&Itemid=34
```


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

GeForce strikes back! Kill ATi... oops, spilled a little fanboi beans . Well, nice to see this. Hope ATi does something (but from inside, I hope they DONT ).


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> GeForce strikes back! Kill ATi... oops, spilled a little fanboi beans . Well, nice to see this. Hope ATi does something (but from inside, I hope they DONT ).


We'll see about that when the next version of ccc is released


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 23, 2008)

wait guys AMD come with new weapon don't worry.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

Yesh, it is RV790

With speculated 950MHZ Core CLOCK!!!!


----------



## shadow2get (Nov 28, 2008)

This is 'supposedly' the roadmap of both the companies:

*2009 Roadmap : Nvidia GT212 vs AMD RV870*


> *resources.vr-zone.com/image_deposit/up2/1225796361eb79f0cd59.gif
> 
> *www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/ne...?id=1225703919


*Nvidia GT212 with 384 SPs in Q2/2009*


> Quote:
> It looks like Nvidia's upcomming Next-Generation-Chip, GT212, will launch after RV870 in Q2/2009. GT212 won't support DirectX11 and will have 384 SPs instead of 240 SPs (GT200).
> It will be the second Nvidia-40nm-Chip. Before, in Q1/2009, Nvidia will launch the GT216. It is a GT200 @ 40nm.
> *www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=2495


Source 1
Source 2


----------



## nvidia (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Awesome! nvidia might strike back with that!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

Some reviews state HD4870 1GB is actually better than GTX260+.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 30, 2008)

Theres not much that should be looked in to the drivers things because 4870 was always faster on a hardware basis and to think of the price.Nothing beats it !


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Drivers are important.. The ATi drivers cant utilize the power thats there in the card completely.. Its very important for them to release powerful drivers.. Since nvidia is also moving onto 55nm, they will soon become cheaper.. ATi cant keep the best price-performance ratio forever.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 1, 2008)

DOn't forget 55nm:
Cheaper
Cooler so higher clocks and memory(a bit in this one)
Better performing thus

Also dual-55nm so waiting for the nxt year eagerly.


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Catalyst 8:12 RC3 Beta has been released and already some major improvement*

*Link*
*www.techpowerup.com/77908/ATI_Catalyst_8.12_Beta_Released_ATI_Stream_Now_Available.html
*news.ati-forum.de/index.php/de/news/48-spiele-und-software/145-catalyst-812-beta-download


*Features* 
*ATI Stream support*:
With the release of ATI Catalyst 8.12 users can unlock the potential of accelerated applications enabling ATI Stream technology for millions of ATI Radeon graphics processors worldwide 
ATI Stream harnesses the tremendous processing power of the graphics processing unit (GPU) for high-performance, data-intensive computations over a wide range of scientific, business and consumer applications. 
ATI Stream enables the hundreds of parallel cores inside AMD graphics processors to accelerate general purpose applications. These capabilities will allow ATI Stream-enabled programs, for a variety of different tasks and from a growing number of software vendors, to operate with optimized performance or with new functionality. 
The CAL (Compute Abstraction Layer) is now include in the Catalyst driver package. CAL is the enabling component for ATI Stream 

*Performance improvements*:
Catalyst 8.12 Preliminary Performance Notes

Crysis + 2-7%
Crysis Warhead + 2-3%
Devil May Cry 4  + 1-6%
Far Cry 2+ noAA scores are fixed for Crossfire configs; this is worth +20% on slower cards, and as much as 70% on faster ones 
+ 5-10% gains when AA is enabled
FEAR + 2-6%
Left 4 Dead + 2-4%
Lost Planet Colonies + 3-10%, mostly in Area 2
Prey + 2-5%
STALKER Clear Sky + 5-10%, primarily on Crossfire configurations
*Download*
*XP32/64 Bit*
*www.ati-forum.de/files/Driver/8.12rc3xp.exe

*Vista32/64 Bit*
*www.ati-forum.de/files/Driver/8.12rc3vista.exe


*Cant wait for the final release*


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 6, 2008)

What about the GTX 280???

Waiting for a better response from AMD. Even then 4870 will be better for the mainstream market, considering the pricing issues.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, RV790 is supposed to be coming, and very soon too, with core clocks as high as 950Mhz


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 7, 2008)

What about RV870, its supposed to have 1000 shaders??


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 8, 2008)

SUpposed, yes rumours
and
40nm
DX11
2GB GDDR5


----------

